# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Закрывайте 4 уязвимых порта.

## SDA

Исследование, выполненное немецкой организацией Honeynet Project, обнаружило, что свыше 80% трафика, источником которого служат сети из взломанных компьютеров, проходит через четыре порта, предназначенных для обмена ресурсами между разными версиями Windows. Оно показало также, что уязвимости, которые некоторые эксплойты используют для взлома ПК, можно обнаружить методом поиска информации в секьюрити-бюллетенях Microsoft.

«Большая часть активности на этих портах, безусловно, вызвана системами с Windows XP (часто с установленным Service Pack 1), а на втором месте стоят системы Windows 2000. За ними с большим отставанием следуют системы Windows 2003 или Windows 95/98», — говорится в отчете Honeynet Project.

Microsoft ответила на это, в очередной раз повторив, что она стремится обеспечить безопасность платформ перед лицом атак со стороны бот-сетей, за которыми часто стоят преступные группы. «Создание ИТ-угроз и кража данных является уголовным преступлением, которое затрагивает всех. Этот тип преступной деятельности обычно имеет финансовую мотивацию, и преступники часто нацеливаются на платформу Microsoft и ее приложения ввиду обширной клиентской базы, — говорится в заявлении компании. — Однако это серьезная проблема для всей отрасли, и ни одна организация не застрахована от данной угрозы».

Наиболее интенсивно эксплуатируемыми портами Windows, согласно исследованию, являются порты 445/TCP (используется для обмена файлами); 139/TCP (используется для подключения к машине с целью обмена файлами); 137/UDP (используется для поиска информации на других компьютерах) и 135/TCP (используется для удаленного выполнения команд).

Источник :borred: dnet

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Врач 01

А вот и не плохая прожка( WWDC.exe),которая помогает тем у кого проблеммы с закрытием портов...http://www.firewallleaktester.com/wwdc.htm

----------


## agnec

а какие могут быть проблемы с закрытием ?

----------


## egik

при наличии латок эти порты закрыты по умолчание, если я не ошбаюсь  ??? они открыты на расшаренных тачках, есть троян который пытается попасть через них, но вовремя патчить и все   :Cool:

----------

